# which is a better 9wt?



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

i have a billy baroo biscayne custom ( the fugi eyes one ) that is right at 600$ retail , But am trading a combo for a scott a4 9wt that retails for like 400$ , Dnt care about price but only need one rod , Which is better to keep? 
Thanks in advance , Cody.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I dns about either, but billy baroo sounds like a golf putter, keep the scott.


----------



## hostage1985 (Feb 27, 2011)

They are both excellent but very different rods. The Billy Baroo is a known fish fighter; very strong/stiff butt section. You may not find it as pleasant to cast; it asks for much more aggressive loading timing.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh billy, billy, billy ... Don't let me down billy.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> Oh billy, billy, billy ... Don't let me down billy.


But... if you remember, Billy did let him down.  









If price is not the issue, the answer is always the same. Cast both and keep the one that works better for YOU. I had an old Orvis that looked like a "Day-time Hooker". But, that rod cast better than any rod I had ever thrown. I ended up breaking her neck and they replaced it with a T3. Still miss that old 'slut'.  ;D


----------



## robbiewall (Jun 3, 2010)

The scott


----------

